
When Scientists “Discover” What Indigenous People Have Known for Centuries - kevinyen
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/why-science-takes-so-long-catch-up-traditional-knowledge-180968216/#5Hb7Oxe6WxPZAS7m.99?no-ist
======
gus_massa
The article begins with a bad example:

> _A team of researchers led by Mark Bonta and Robert Gosford in northern
> Australia has documented kites and falcons, colloquially termed “firehawks,”
> intentionally carrying burning sticks to spread fire._

They didn't document that the falcons carry the burning sticks, they
documented first hand witness of falcons carrying the burning sticks. There
are no videos of the falcons carry the burning sticks.

